# Fishing the North End of Carolina Beach / Freeman Park



## Jester86 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey guys,
I'm fairly new to NC and very new to surf fishing. I used to do plenty of fresh water fishing in Ohio but I moved down to NC about a year ago and just within the past ~2 months have gotten into surf fishing. I've only been out 2 times, caught a few, but I'm still trying to really learn what I'm doing. I think my girlfriend and I will be camping out on Freeman 10/12-10/14. I will be surf fishing with a 12', 10', and 6'6" - guess which one I brought with me from Ohio.. I'm wondering what area I should try fishing. Obviously I'll be surf fishing but I'm wondering if I should try down by the pier, down by the inlet, or just stay somewhere in the middle as I have done in the past. I'm not looking to catch anything specifically - just something that will taste good =).. 2 weeks ago we went down to Ft Fisher just for the day and I landed 2 good sized blues which I actually liked if that tells you anything about my prickiness. I'm still really trying to learn how to rig things for salt/surf fishing also so any pointers there would be helpful. I have carolina and fish finder rigs down by anything other than that I'm fairly clueless on. Should I expect to catch fairly different fish at those three locations? Should my rigs change depending where I'm at? I've been just using a carolina rig on one pole and a fish finder on another.. Just bought the 12'er so maybe I need to try something different? I wouldn't mind catching something that really puts up a fight but my primary mission is to catch dinner. Any advice would be great and if any of you want to meet up for a weekend of fishing let me know.. I think this will likely be the last time my girlfriend tags along until it warms up again in the spring. Thanks guys!


----------



## Jester86 (Oct 8, 2012)

Anyone have any input?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Never fished down that way, but welcome to the family.


----------



## finfish (Jun 1, 2005)

Saturday Snows Cut was full of bait. Should be plenty of bait around the inlet and possibly some fish.


----------



## Jester86 (Oct 8, 2012)

Are blues fairly common in the cut? I'm still curious what fishing would be like in the cut vs down by the pier vs just any general area along the beach.


----------



## NCsurffisher (Jun 27, 2004)

I would concentrate on oceanfront, especially after the hard blow this week. Not knowing the action of your rods, 10' sounds like a good basic stick for catching dinner on bait. Use the 6'6" to cast a grub or live finger mullet in the surfline for flounder, puppy drum and maybe some early trout. Assuming the 12' is medium or heavy action, you could try fishing a spot or sea mullet head on a fish finder rig for larger drum.

CB Inlet is one of my favorites for flounder this time of year. Use live mullet on a jighead or "carolina rig" with your 6'6" setup. You need moving water. I like the top or bottom of the fall, when the current slows up some. But, if I remember correctly, CB inlet is reasonably fishable even on the hard falling current.


----------



## Jester86 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback thus far guys.. The 6'6" and 10' are both MH action, the 12' is heavy action. I also have medium action 6-7' rods/reels for fresh water. May give them a try for flounder. I'm looking at getting out there around 7pm Friday - is the inlet very good at night? Thought there may be more action down by the pier just b/c they'll be other people fishing down that way.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

If you are planning on having a bonfire or campfire to cook your fresh catch, you will need a metal container to have the fire in. A galvanized tub or even the lower portion of a drum will suffice as they don't allow fires actually on the sand.


----------



## originalhooker (Nov 26, 2009)

the inlet can be good @ night, don't get locked into one place, with the moving tide/current the fish generally move in /out with tide, better towards the ocean side if not in the surf proper. there can be trout/flounder further inside if you keep your feet moving. if your just looking to stop throw some rods in holders build a fire enjoy the bch & "take up space" - then more in the surf is your best option.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Yeah I would think an outgoing tide up near the cut would be productive. People don't realize it but there are several wrecks along Freeman Park but they are beyond casting range and probably buried but I would wager that they do provide some sort of topographical relief to an otherwise gentle sloping beach.

If you do fish ocean front, and I have scored some good flounder there, search on here about how to read a beach and look for the most advantageous sloughs and holes.

Have fun


----------



## Saltsprayinc (Oct 10, 2012)

Welcome to the family. I love the inlet fishing and snows cut can be amazing in the fall. Moving current is a must and live bait is everywhere. Around the end of the north end towards the icw, there has been lots of bait moving through. Perfect sized mullet. I mainly use Carolina rigs with 4/0 circle hooks with about 18" of liter. You'll need a decent egg sinker to keep it still in the inlet and in the cut when the current is moving. Don't forget the shrimp. There are some nice trout in the inlet and they make a wonderful dinner. I like smaller rods simply because the fight is so much more fun. Gulp soft bodies on a jig work well too. The rock edges along the cut can produce some nice sheepshead too. Walkable. Just my 2 cents. Tight lines brother


----------

